# engine detail on the Golf R32



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

did a small engine detail today, took the sound proofing off the underside of the bonnet and gave that a clean and a polish.

weather held up for the morning.


----------



## simonjames (Jul 1, 2012)

what did u dress the plastics with?? :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I would drive it round with the lid up, looks great a fantastic job. ^ 303 AF AS ?

John Tht. 

RRRRRR 32.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Top Job! How's the garage setup now?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jobs a good one looks good


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking nice, did you remove soundproofing permanently or just for the detail??


----------



## Nasir (Jul 28, 2012)

Looking very nice! Love the private plate!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Liking the OCD sticker! Hope the inside is smelling good!


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

very nice


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful engine bay-aerospace 303 was it ?

dogfox


----------



## HoggyR32 (May 26, 2012)

Hmmm, more ideas of how I can be filling my time! 

Looking good mate. Still swithering over the Cupar splitter. Looks good on your tho.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks all for the comments.
remove soundproofing for the foreseeable, tbh i cant notice any difference in noise, at worse its going to be the V6 which isnt a bad trade off.

ipod999- yes mate, put the smelly in there yesterday and opened the car up this morning and its lovely. thanks once again.

craigblues - garage is pretty much done now, still need to upload some pics.

aerospace 303 for the finish, love the stuff although still think AG vinyl and rubber is good.

hoggyR32 - going to make a educated guess your driving a R32. I personally love the splitter, i understand its a bit marmite to alot of the R owners, i had a good look around to see if there were any better out there, other than the newing carbon stuff i couldnt find any.


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Miss the noise of this beast when a local sold his!! That looks better than new, do you reckon 303 is worth the extra over AG vinyl and rubber??


----------



## claudiu.manda (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks good! What about the bonnet? What have you used for polishing it?


----------



## benkei (Apr 3, 2007)

Gorgeous car! I do like the R32s. Great job on the engine, looks like it's never been driven! What was your cleaning method?


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

thanksfor recent responses, I like aerospace 303 but I think i prefer the AG vinyl and rubber care. Aerospace gets better the longer you leave it on soaking.

under bonnet was taken care of by my trusty zaino, used some G101 to clean it up then zaino Z2 then Z6 to finish it off.

just used lots of elbow grease some autoglym engine cleaner and a hose to clean the bay up.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Very very nice !


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

slimjimvw said:


> :thumb:


hello matey,, you on here aswell... small world this car lark...


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

stolt said:


> hello matey,, you on here aswell... small world this car lark...


Yup :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks very tidy, plus like the subtle engine mods, finishes the engine incredibly well :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Looks very tidy, plus like the subtle engine mods, finishes the engine incredibly well :thumb:


cheers, yeah its about where i want it now....... will have to find myself another car to play around with now lol


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

fancy that forge induction kit myself!


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

jubileebug said:


> fancy that forge induction kit myself!


yeah its a good looking bit of kit, really sets the engine bay off but doesnt look too modified if you know what i mean, comes with blue hoses aswell but black is more OEM And I like it because its not one of the noisy induction kits, V6 sounds good to me!


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

do you know where your missus purchased it?

cheers


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah she bought it from awesome, but he was telling her there was a 3 month waiting list for it. Seems excessive but theres a guy on ebay buying them from awesome and then selling them on!!!


----------



## BelgianR26 (Aug 7, 2012)

iPlod999 said:


> Liking the OCD sticker! Hope the inside is smelling good!


Which scent did you use? Where did you get it?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice mate!


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Stunning car, stunning work!!


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

cheers all. still looking sweet if i say so myself.


----------



## BelgianR26 (Aug 7, 2012)

stolt said:


> cheers all. still looking sweet if i say so myself.


Very nice! How long did it take to get this result?

Which smell did you use on the inside?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

BelgianR26 said:


> Very nice! How long did it take to get this result?
> 
> Which smell did you use on the inside?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


iplod999 bought me a gliptone leather air freshner one of the big ones that fits under you chair. I'm hoping it lasts a good few months aswell. it took about 2-3 hours for the engine bay to come up clean, only because it was real fiddly in some areas.


----------



## BelgianR26 (Aug 7, 2012)

Does it smell like genuine leather? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Strange how the engine block dosent sit centrally of the engine bay 

Great job and a great looking Golf.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

great gonzo said:


> Strange how the engine block dosent sit centrally of the engine bay
> 
> Great job and a great looking Golf.


Get rid of the gearbox and it might!!..lol..


----------

